# ¿Limp Mode?



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi guys, Im experiencing a strange problem with my car lately. Every now and then when I get on it and Im shifting into or being in 3rd gear or higher the care will lose power and CEL. Now, I know this is limp mode, but, it happens when the boost is building up and still around 10psi or so! Once it happens all I have to do is turn off the ignition and turn it back on and Im good to go and I can redline every gear under full boost with no problem. I have the N75 bypassed and am using the Boost Machine. Current settings have boost maxing out at 20psi.

I really have no idea why it would do this! Especially since its nowhere near max boost, just full throttle building boost...

Any ideas?

:beer:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe the ecu is reading a quick spike you can't notice on your gauge? /shrug


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

why not try to run your N75 again and see if you have the same issue?


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Tap the N75 Ports closed!*

I had to close my ports off on the N75, with keeping it plugged in electrically! 
I have it bypassed as well with the TurboX's mbc. 
I had the same problem, then I closed all three ports of the N75 and the port from the Tip is closed off as well, Now I run 20psi with no limp. Awesome!


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Steve, I don't think that's the case because I would at least feel or hear the spike, no?

Doug, I decided to bypass the N75 and go straight through the mbc because the n75 was starting to fail and I didn't want to keep buying these finicky things so, I decided to go the mbc route. 


Coachvtt, how exactly did you close off the ports? I have my N75 plugged in with only 1 hose connected to it, the other two are connected to the mbc.

:beer:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

so i thought that capping the n75 off was pointless but i figured id give it a try anyway since i just had the shop check my system and fix all my vacuum leaks and i noticed as soon as i capped off the valve that my vacuum went from -17 to going from -18 and -19 at idle soooo i hope that tomorrow when i take it out of the garage i will stop limping around  probably not just as my luck sucks but hey haha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

been running -18 - -20 at idle all week and boost has been sticking at 22-23 no limp thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> been running -18 - -20 at idle all week and boost has been sticking at 22-23 no limp thanks guys! :thumbup:



Awesome! I'm glad that fixed it for you! I forgot to update, but, I did as Coachvtt said and I haven't hit limp yet either. So far so good! Thanks all!



:beer:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbup::wave:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

welp needless to say its come back .....did it once in a while then i pulled the exhaust off after the cats for my body kit and it did it all the time  so i just got a full turbo back custom and its been doing it and throwing epc.....ran codes and the typical over boost and torque crap came up so i got it flashed to uni stage 2 today and now it does it even more ...talked with the guy who runs cbtuning and he said you cant run a boost controller on them with software unless the software is specifically tuned for a controller soooo from our long talk what i gathered is unless your running a big turbo with big turbo software a boost controller will just **** **** up .....he said if i just hook up my n75 as normal the issue should go away but ill be back to spiking at 27 lol....oh well balls to the wall right? :facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> welp needless to say its come back .....did it once in a while then i pulled the exhaust off after the cats for my body kit and it did it all the time  so i just got a full turbo back custom and its been doing it and throwing epc.....ran codes and the typical over boost and torque crap came up so i got it flashed to uni stage 2 today and now it does it even more ...talked with the guy who runs cbtuning and he said you cant run a boost controller on them with software unless the software is specifically tuned for a controller soooo from our long talk what i gathered is unless your running a big turbo with big turbo software a boost controller will just **** **** up .....he said if i just hook up my n75 as normal the issue should go away but ill be back to spiking at 27 lol....oh well balls to the wall right? :facepalm:


The Boostmachine isnt supposed to be run that way. The N75 needsto be run in line with the N75. Ask Steve at Modshack. He will confirm it. Just put the N75 back in and see how it runs.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> The Boostmachine isnt supposed to be run that way. The N75 needsto be run in line with the N75. Ask Steve at Modshack. He will confirm it. Just put the N75 back in and see how it runs.


I have aem truboost....I tried both ways today and i ended up putting the truboost back I'm barely hitting 20 psi with uni stage 2 .....aaarggggg

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

